# Hamburg Feb. 23



## JeremyHuff

I finally got my table back for hamburg. It will be a busy weekend with White Plains the following day. If anyone has feeder orders, let me know and I'll be sure to have them.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I'll want stuff for White Plains.
Buddy


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I could definitely use some springtails. Are you gonna have any frogs with you?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Buddy,
Let me know what you will want before Hamburg, because I doubt I'll have time between shows to make cultures. 

As for frogs, I have almost nothing but I expect to have one or two guys with me selling.


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Ok i have a table myself there, I'll have a bunch of frogs there but there's a few frogs I'm looking for so do you think whoever is coming with you will put out a availability list?


----------



## Gnarly

I plan on attending. 

If anyone will have tadpoles available for this show please send me a PM.


----------



## Jtsfrogs

What would you charge for a nice booming culture of springtails


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll have to see what I have left. I am making 50 cultures of pinks over the weekend, but should have extra booming cultures. We can work something out. 
Also, pm me a list of frogs you are looking for.


----------



## Adven2er

I'll be vending with Jeremy. Here's what I can bring.
Azureus
Leucomelas
New River
Bakhuis
Matecho
Chazuta
Vanzolini
Intermedius

Limited availability on some of these. PM me if there is something you would like me to hold for you.

I may bring some tadpoles with me if anyone is interested


----------



## Frogman8

Will you be vending at the white plains show also


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Frogman8 said:


> Will you be vending at the white plains show also


If you are I would be interested in some tads.
Buddy


----------



## JeremyHuff

Frogman8 said:


> Will you be vending at the white plains show also


I'll be vending WP, so if you want to buy anything from Rick, I am happy to transport it. Just work it out with him.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I will be vending! Should be a fun show - The Feb Hamburg show always is. 
No need to wait in line for the show opening - just let us know if you want to reserve choice stock ahead of time.

Here is what I have available:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red, breeding grps)
Blue Leg Vents
Giant orange male
3 citronella males
Prob female reticulated auratus

Juvis:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus (will also bring tads on request)
Azureus
Leucomelas
Bakhuis Tincs
Patricia Tincs
Yellow Galacts
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out our new line of dart frog medications.
PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and seeing you all there!
Keith


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I will also be vending at hamburg. This is probably the craziest show of the year. I will be located next to newville dragons back near the food.

Frogs available:
Azureus
Western bakhuis 
Bakhuis
Alanis
Red galacts
Giant orange
Yellow backs
Reduced pattern yellow backs 
Highland bronze auratus
Patricias
Green sips
Matechos
Byh
Banded imitators 
Iquitos
Chazutas

Any questions please let me know


----------



## jfehr232

I'll have 5 yellow terribilis for trade/sale. I thought I would love the big frogs but they just do not do it for me. 

I also have adult spotted el dorados for sale also

Let me know, I live 15 minutes away.


----------



## Jtsfrogs

What would you want for the terribilis?


----------



## pa.walt

just hope the weather is good. will be in line for a while before getting in.


----------



## JeremyHuff

pa.walt said:


> just hope the weather is good. will be in line for a while before getting in.


Bring me some frogs and I'll get you in quicker


----------



## pa.walt

JeremyHuff said:


> Bring me some frogs and I'll get you in quicker


i got some but they are sleeping. not dead but sleeping real good. don't eat much they also don't mind the cold. :0


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I will also have a few vanzolinis available 3-4 months ootw


----------



## mydumname

My ad is up here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...ite-plains-availability-arena-blanca-too.html


----------



## JeremyHuff

Just picked up some nice pumilio froglets for the show. I'll have 6 Almirante and 6 El Dorado available. $100ea or 3/$250


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I wonder if people will go to both shows or just choose one. I know if I lived close enough I'd love to go to both shows


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Jtsfrogs said:


> I wonder if people will go to both shows or just choose one. I know if I lived close enough I'd love to go to both shows


Well, if they want to see cobras, there is just one option!


----------



## mydumname

I haven't posted in the classifieds yet for these but I have 2 vanzolini and a flavovittatus about two months old or so.

$75 each for Vanzos.
$100 for flavo.

Pm or email at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## Jtsfrogs

I will also have 2 El dorado froglets 6 months ootw for $95 or both for $180


----------



## mydumname

I will also have el dorado..... 94.99 each or 2 for 179.99 or 3 for 249.99


Nah I kid....I won't have any


----------



## Colin C

I will be attending and can bring the following:

- 0.0.1 A. hahneli
UE Iquitos
8 months oww
$50

- 1.0 Bredli Python
4 years old, really great snake good eater and very handleable 
$150

I can do cuttings of the following plants:
- Peperomia serpens "Peru" (heart shaped leaves) $5
- Marcgravia sp. $6
- Monocostus uniflorus $6
- Pilea spruceana $3
- Philodendron sp. (looks very similar to P. erubescens) $3
- Philodendron wend imbe $4
- Philodendron sp. Panama mini $5
- Episcia sp. (looks similar to E. lilacina) $3
- Ficus sp. Panama $4

I can also do mixed bags with a little of everything for $30

What I am looking for (buy/trade):
- Adult/sub adult Iquitos amazonica
- Adult/sub adult Huallaga Canyon trivittata
- Interesting neo tropical plants (Begonias, Selaginallas, Drymonia, Philos, Calathea, palms, Pilea grandifolia + more)


----------



## Gnarly

I would also be interested in a calling male Iquitos vent UE line. Please message me if anyone has one available.


----------



## mydumname

I have two younger Iquitos at $45 each in my ad. I know not adults but they are ue line. I will be delivering Friday night as I can not attend Saturday. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## clownphisher

Anyone have a female Vanzo, preferably proven.


----------



## Adven2er

Some frogs that were listed previously have been sold. Jeremy has graciously offered to transport any frogs to White Plains as he will be vending there the following day. Any frogs that are to be picked up at White Plains must be pre-paid. This is what I am bringing.
6 - Intermedius sub-adult
2 - Chazuta juvies
10 - Azureus 2-4 months
10 - Bakhuis 2-4 months
10 - Leucomelas 2-4 months
5 - Matecho 2-3 months
coco huts
ABG mix
Fruit fly media


----------



## Jtsfrogs

Does anyone have extra tadpole bites I could buy from them at Hamburg?


----------



## johnachilli

Male Patricias anyone? Been on the lookout for awhile


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Jtsfrogs said:


> Does anyone have extra tadpole bites I could buy from them at Hamburg?


I have em.


----------



## ems1016

Weather permitting, I plan on attending.

For those caught between which of the two shows to attend, I attend both regularly, but have come to love the more relaxed Hamburg setting. Certainly, a great selection for animals in just about every area. Cabela's largest sporting goods store is literally within walking distance of the show. However, really can't go wrong with either show. 

I have two of Rich Frye's Escudos for sale for $600; will not separate. Looks to be a male and female, but have not heard calling. These are simply stunning, healthy frogs. They are about 1.2 years old or so. I have posted pics here in the past. 

Also, if anybody needs dwarf white or orange isos, I can bring some. Also have plenty of springtails; whites and pinks. I will only bring stuff if Jeremy can't help you out. 

I'm (finally) about to transfer my 4 Bastis to a much larger tank. If anyone has any Bastis, let me know. Thanks!

Ed ([email protected] or (315) 265-7915))


----------



## captreedean

I was looking forward to going , but the weather looks like it is not going to cooperate. So white Plains it is


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Just checked the updated models and looks to be primarily a rain event except for some mixed precip in the wee am hrs. Unless your comin from new england, it should be a non issue providing you bring an umbrella. 



captreedean said:


> I was looking forward to going , but the weather looks like it is not going to cooperate. So white Plains it is


----------



## clownphisher

I have 4 Varadero that are over a year old and 2 that are 5-6 months if anyone is interested.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Just picked up a nice selection of ferns and other plants for the show.


----------



## Santaisabel87

hey Jeremy, sent ya a PM regarding your pumilios. Ill be attending the show on Sat.


----------



## carola1155

Looks like I'll be popping by for a bit...

Anyone going to have some leaf litter? I have enough magnolia, I'm looking for anything that *will* break down quickly. (I like putting a layer down under the magnolia to help get microfauna going quicker)

Also, I wouldnt mind taking home a brom cluster if anyone has some. 

PM me

Thanks!


----------



## ems1016

Tom:

I am not a vendor, but I have some extra leaf litter I can spare if none of the vendors can help you out. You can have it for whatever I paid for it---I think it was $5-6 bag, but would have to check.

I buy only the live oak leaves.

I also have broms; again, only if the vendors can't help you out. It is not my desire to interfere with the business of my friends in this hobby who depend upon this income.

Ed
[email protected] yahoo.com
(315) 266-7915


----------



## GBIII

Hey all, I will be attending the show in the morning. I have 3 Amazon Milk frogs and 4 Red eye tree frogs that I can part with. They are approximately 2 years old and came from Mike Novy. I'm open to trades for darts and or will sell. I'm mostly looking for a good home for them as I'm getting sick of crickets..lol

Make offers via PM if interested.

Thanks,

George


----------



## SteveKnott

I have some yellow terribilis froglets that I can get to the show if anyone is interested. They are the offspring of sean stewart euro imports (2 seperate lines) frye line and SNDF. There are 8 frogs in the tank that they came out of, so who are the parents is anyone's guess. I have plenty available and looking to get $75 a piece. They range in age from just out of the water to about 3 months.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

See ya all in the AM!


----------



## GBIII

Holy long line. Left around noon and the line was getting longer by the minute. It was great to see some familiar faces. Plenty of frogs to go around. Hope all of the vendors had a good day and everyone found something they were looking for.

George


----------



## carola1155

Haha yea the line was crazy. We waited for about an hour and the line was probably just as long when we left after 1:00.

I chatted a bit with Tim Heath for the first time, real nice guy. Most of the regular guys had great stuff like usual, but there were a couple questionable things that I saw/heard. One of those friendly reminders to do your research and don't let an impulse buy at a show stick you with questionable frogs. (there is usually a reason something is cheaper at one spot than everywhere else)

All in all a good show though, now I'm just looking forward to MADS so we can all chat a bit more.

Ps, thanks again for the leaves Rick!


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Yes the line was extremely long. I counted 8 dart frog guys here today. Lol insane!
Buddy


----------



## Palehorse0321

Wow that line was crazy long good thing they had that shuttle bus going. Once inside you really couldn't go where u wanted to you just moved along with the mob. I never seen it that packed before but still had a good time they had some really good prices for certain things. Also my kids loved it they got to see so many reptiles they never seen before there still talking about it


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Ahh, the (in)famous Feb hamburg show! Well, we had a great time, and finally have a reasonable number if Santa Isabel's left in stock. 
As always, was great to see ya all. Glad storm 'Q' was a non issue!
Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Well, I sure hope the 'questionable things' did not come from one of us. Yes, you have to be careful where you get frogs from at the shows. Some have been in containers for weeks, or wild caught, especially adult frogs. Always good to buy from someone who specializes in darts and breeds their own stuff, even if it costs a little more. Not to mention they are more likely to stand behind their products and provide expert support than the vendors that just flip stock they get for cheep elsewhere. Ok, I'm biased, but I've heard lots of stories confirming. 
Keith



carola1155 said:


> Most of the regular guys had great stuff like usual, but there were a couple questionable things that I saw/heard. One of those friendly reminders to do your research and don't let an impulse buy at a show stick you with questionable frogs. (there is usually a reason something is cheaper at one spot than everywhere else)


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Yes Keith people should honestly never buy from wholesalers. People that have never owned a frog as a pet and only buy and spray them. Its really depressing. 
Buddy


----------



## carola1155

no worries Keith, definitely was not referring to you... 




Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Always good to buy from someone who specializes in darts and breeds their own stuff, even if it costs a little more.


Couldnt have said that any better



Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Not to mention they are more likely to stand behind their products and provide expert support than the vendors that just flip stock they get for cheep elsewhere.


you hit the nail on the head there... that is exactly why I raised the issue. 

I'm not here to rail against flipping... I really don't have a problem with it as long as things are being disclosed. I know there are plenty of people that are spectacular breeders that take great care of their frogs but just aren't interested in setting up a table at shows. 

Do I mind that they sell their frogs to a vendor at wholesale so then he/she can sell them at the show? No. 

Do I mind if that vendor then tells people they bred those frogs? Yes.

Its all about clarity and honesty...


----------



## ems1016

Sorry to have to say I saw (and reported) three incidences of shoplifting! Very sad. A lot of unsavory people at these shows. 

Never buy frogs from anybody there that advertises "blue and yellow frogs," "blueberry frogs. . ."

Ed


----------



## Judy S

glad that you reported it..so many people might not have bothered...thank you


----------



## Buddysfrogs

ems1016 said:


> Sorry to have to say I saw (and reported) three incidences of shoplifting! Very sad. A lot of unsavory people at these shows.
> 
> Never buy frogs from anybody there that advertises "blue and yellow frogs," "blueberry frogs. . ."
> 
> Ed


Yea I reported two cases of shoplifting myself. Hamburg is a very cramped show with lots of shady people and lots of shady vendors, but that's not saying it has any quality vendors or attendants. We (as dry goods suppliers) try to stop as much shoplifting as possible but its impossible to stop 100% of it unfortunately. 
Buddy


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I had a couple cultures vanish. Par for the course at hamburg I suppose. Can't have eyes everywhere unfortunately. 

Oh, and I'm of course not condemning 'flipping' frogs from reputable breeders - I do that too, but only from breeders I trust and always relay that info to the customer. The vendors i was referring to are those whose sole existence is to flip whatever creature they can find for cheap, without knowledge or facilities to properly house those that don't sell.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> I had a couple cultures vanish. Par for the course at hamburg I suppose. Can't have eyes everywhere unfortunately.
> 
> Oh, and I'm of course not condemning 'flipping' frogs from reputable breeders - I do that too, but only from breeders I trust and always relay that info to the customer. The vendors i was referring to are those whose sole existence is to flip whatever creature they can find for cheap, without knowledge or facilities to properly house those that don't sell.


Couldn't agree more. I generally am not selling my own babies yet but it is helping me get known for having frogs at shows. I tell people they aren't mine of course. 
Buddy


----------

